# DIR-601 slow download. Can't disable WMM



## ericphx (May 10, 2009)

Hello
Just bought a new D-link DIR-601.

I read on the forums to disable WMM to fix slow downloads.
I have the option on my router, it says "WMM Enable" and is checked, but I can't uncheck because the option is greyed out. 

Please help! 

Thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

I don't think that disabling WMM would help, it might degrade the performance of the N or 5 GHz band. Instead of disabling WMM, you may also try changing the Mode, usually it's default to Auto or Mixed Mode, try a G, B/G, N (if all your wireless devices support this), then test your download. You may also change some setting from your Wi-Fi adapter.


----------



## BRYAN480 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for the responce
I will try ASAP

How do I change settings in WI-FI adapter on my desktop PC?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

My apology for the delay, I might have overlooked your post.
To change the setting, you may do this from the wireless utility manager of your Wi-Fi adapter or Device Manager. Here's a general guide on how to use Device Manager. Don't forget that you may also change the setting from your router.


BRYAN480 said:


> Thank you for the responce
> I will try ASAP
> 
> How do I change settings in WI-FI adapter on my desktop PC?


----------

